# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam seorang kawan yang terlalu malu untuk disebutkan namanya.

## Slametkurniawan

Berikut adalah kolam dari kawan saya. Mohon apresiasi dan pendapatnya.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Betul om.....sok merendah dia om.....
> 
> Padahal dengan sok merendah dan tdk mau di sebut jati diri nya nanti bila ketahuan juga , maka orang akan beranggapan bahwa dia adalah pelit ILMU.
> 
> Tidak mau sharing dengan orang lain apalagi kepada new Comer, yg sangat membutuhkan tuntunan dari yg sdh berhasil.....
> 
> 
> Thanks.


saya apa adanya om yamin... nga pakai topeng....

ilmu pun tak punya...

kolam itu hasil tanya2 dealer, teman2 di koi-s, dll....

dari hasil tanya2 yang sesuai budget yang dipakai......

dibilang berhasil masih jauh...lah....banyak yang kolamnya jauh lebih baik dan merupakan anggota koi-s juga dan saya rasa tidak perlu disebutkan namanya....

kolam ini pun masih jauh dari sempurna

untuk ilmu di koi-s ini sudah banyak pakar yang berkompeten untuk berbagi ilmu misal om will pakar air salah seorang moderator dan sudah sering menjadi nara sumber di majalah...

berkali2 om datta menanyakan parameter air pun saya nga bisa jawab karena nga pernah di test....

so.......saya hanyalah newbie yang diajarin nga ngerti2  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Kolam om mikael besar sekali dan air nya bagus sekali om...!! Salut....!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gugun Saja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

spec kolam:

kurang lebih saja yah soalnya bikinnya pake perasaan jadi serba kira2 halah.... :Doh:  :Doh: 

kolam sejak 15-1-2011 so umrurnya kira2 1,5 tahun.

dimensi berikut filter p: 10m    l: 5m   t:2,1m

sistem filter konvensional up down dengan sekatan no bbf, rdf, nexus, ataupun alat canggih lainnya.

dimensi filter saja 1 meter mengikuti panjang kolam. ketinggian air 2 m.
filter 2 buah:
1:  filter biologi 9 chamber dengan susunan 1 chamber settlement 2 brush 5 biologi(4 chamber cb,1chamber japmat) terakhir 1chamber pompa.

2: filter bakki 3 chamber langsung ke bakki shower. (3chamber 2 brush 1 chamber pompa menuju bakki)

pompa:
filter 1: 3 pompa terdiri dari 2 resun pc 18000L 1 seepump 28000L 
filter 2: seepump 12000L 2 buah .

tds: 2000 karna saya suka pakai garam.
ph:7,5-7,8
sumber air pam tds 60 an...kadang air gunung....tergantung dompet...

uv 2 buah 40 watt....dinyalakan kalau habis back wash.

air pump 2 buah pakai merek secco 100 watt dengan uni hose....memanjang di sisi bakki shower dan pinggir kolam.

semoga berguna

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> TDS 2000 koq ikannya bisa gede ya. Padahal katanya TDS tinggi tidak baik untuk pertumbuhan.


waduh...ntaran lagi dateng nih bawa kamera sama tds meter..wakakakakaka :Peep: 
 :Peep:

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

> tds rendah bingung....tds tinggi ragu......
> 
> jadinya suhu yamin maunya saya gimana......
> 
> newbie jadi galau.....


Hahaha
Kayak abg aja pake galau segala....

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tds 2000 karena ga justru encer karena alga2 pd mati om krn kadar garam yh tinggi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Di lindeteves ada om ? Sbelah jayakarta tower ya ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lakewood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hahaha....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Gak berasa om....gak apa kok mau bilang apa tentang saya .....yah di terima aja, gak usah pusing...gitu om Mongga yg baik hatinya.....Om Mikael sama saya baik2 aja gak masalah , krn om Mikael menanggapi postingan saya dg hati yg positif.

Saya doakan semoga Om Mongga koi nya makin bagus dan kolam nya makin bagus juga dan tambah besar.

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

hahaha kok jadi suasananya ga enak gini...
kalo boleh jujur...sebagai yg paling newbie dimari saya liat anak2 koi jauh lebih friendly dan baek2 rata2 ga pelit ngasih ilmu, walaupun kadang saya nanya banyak bener...hahaha (buat yg brasa sering saya tanya banyak maap yah, angep aja saya ngerasa situ berhasil keep ikan jadi mau ikutan sukses)
emang few kadang suka ga sama pendapatnya, cuma mungkin masing2 maksudnya baek mau share ilmu  :: 
so lets be friends all...

eniwe kalo untuk pakan emang udah saya coba ke 2 cara dan emang lebih baik hasilnya kalo di bagi banyak frekwensinya untuk jumlah pakan per hari yg sama
saya sendiri sehari dibagi 6x (karena autofeeder saya cuma mampu 5x sehari) sisanya minta bantu istri tercinta
dan walaupun masih jauh hasil grownya dr 2 suhu sy yg sering mejeng dimari cuma masih cukup ga malu2in kalo di banding yg laen ^^

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lontoh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Yah....lumayan om, itulah gaya saya pelihara KOI ......kan setiap orang punya Style masing2??

Dengan sekali pemberian pakan hanya 50gr saja dan dengan kolam 8 ton saja dan filter konvensional biasa saja gak ada alat macam2......lumayan koi udah sampe 65 cm pelihara dari 25 cm.

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koeja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Kan lagi belajar matengin air ger...daripada salah jalan mending tanya2 di sini mumpung ada suhunya...hehehehe...

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Maslah nya ada di Lampu UV sdh 3 tahun gak pernah ganti walaupun msh nyala.

Ntar sore mau ganti neon nya bawa ke Laris.....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Bukan begitu bro, saya bener2 baru tahu sekarang kalau lampu UV masih nyala belum tentu masih efektif, apalagi saya punya sudah 3 tahun gak pernah ganti neon dalam nya.
> 
> Tapi kalau di suruh ganti setiap 6 bulan, saya sih cuma geleng2 aja......
> 
> Prinsip nya sih selama filter kita udah mature gak perlu uv lagi, nah pada saat habis cuci media ini yg perlu di waspadai....apalagi cuci media nya antara chmaber 1 dan berikut nya terlalu dekat, bahaya air bs hijau.


Saya sekali cuci chamber semua om... Salah lagi...

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

> Pm suhu yamin aja langsung om....


langsung pv aja ketempat om yamin,.....pasti banyak ilmu yg didapat...... :Whistle: ...

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwardke

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Bro Michael: kolam tanpa garam?....hmmm, bagaikan sayur tanpa garam.
> 
> Kelihatan nya berbakat gendong koi, bentar lagi gendong bayi kali.


Kayanya ngkong yamin butuh kacamata baca yah...hehehehe...

Kenalin cewe yang cakep donk kong...biar cepet kawin

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> wakakakaka... mmg dah bnr2 nih... nenek moyang kita yg 1 ini kl ngmg pedes bgt, sambel australi aja kalah pedes...Disini mgkn buat yg IQ nya rada2, kl buat nenek moyang kt kyk om yg IQnya tinggi, tp jaman dolo sekali ga ada sekolah, kyknya pengalamannya sangat dalam, mending bertani ajah, biar indonesia kita ini bs swasembada beras..
> bknnya membimbing yg muda, malah membodohi.. kyk jaman orde baru aja, IQ tinggi membodohi IQ rada2..


IQ overrated
g 140an, kata org pinter...nyatanya kaga tuh
duit kalah banyak sama lu pada
keeping koi kalah pinter 
sekolah jg pas2an
sering di kibulin malah




> Thread nya makin mantep...


maknyussss kumendan

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Bulan puasa janganlah menebar kebencian......
> 
> Dilatih berpuasa dg tujuan bersabar dan tabah.
> 
> Tapi bukan berarti di hari2 biasa boleh menebar kebencian juga.
> 
> Sebelum mengalahkan orang lain kalahkan lah dulu dirimu sendiri.....
> 
> Sabar....sabarrrr....sabarrr....


Sabar2....semua sabar....jaga hati, jaga sikap, jaga mulut...

Bertindak sembarangan, berkata sembarangan juga bisa menebar kebencian...

Nasib orang tidak ditentukan iq...semua tergantung perbuatannya...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Kamana lebaran kang... Silahturahmi di jakarta atuhhhh... Walau pada tutup ....


hihihi puasa apa ya yang pada tutup :Bowl:  :Bowl:

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

